# Terrarium upgrade!



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Hello all!

I just thought I'd document the upgrades I'm doing with my hisser enclosure.

Bit of a backstory about us and our entwined fates first.

The beginning; I've loved Madagascar hissing roaches since before I can remember, literally. My mother has pictures, maybe a video, of toddler me, at a zoo, with one crawling up my arm and me laughing in response.

More recently, about 13 months ago, she read about a friend of a friend of a friend who was giving away their two female Madagascar hissers. After a debate and much convincing, I was allowed to bring them home.

This is their current enclosure: (bit messy right now, bout to clean it)










At the moment they're on coconut fiber, with dried sphagnum moss, a fake log, and fake leaves.

Now, I'm working on aiming for it to be a bit more natural, even though they're about 2 1/2 - 3 years old (they live up to 5).

What I plan on adding in-

~ Live sphagnum moss

~ Real wood

~ Better heating (heating lamp)

~ Better moisture (have a spray misting bottle)

~ Possibly live, edible plants (Dandelions are safe, still considering)

~ Leaf litter



I was able to find some of these at a pet store today, so I'll add in an image later of what it looks like after I get that stuff added in.
This will be a couple-week long thing, since there are a few other projects I'm working on, and paychecks are a glorious thing when they arrive. Lol

I know cockroaches have a stigma of being disgusting, awful creatures, so maybe by doing this I can at least turn someone's mind. Because they're quite fun and beautiful critters.

If anyone has any questions about them at any point, feel free to ask! I'm happy to share what I know!

P.S Their names are Felayna and Giselle (both female)

Older image of the ladies. Like, three weeks ago lol


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Eridanus said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I just thought I'd document the upgrades I'm doing with my hisser enclosure.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to updates! Though I would never personally own one, they are kinda cute (Mom comes in, gives me a bonk on the head XD).


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

FishandBirdLover said:


> Looking forward to updates! Though I would never personally own one, they are kinda cute (Mom comes in, gives me a bonk on the head XD).


Thanks! 

Lol! My parents are the same. My father told me I was insane, and my mother often says that if one gets out they're becoming acquainted with the shoe. (In her defense, she's got a roach phobia)


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Eridanus said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Lol! My parents are the same. My father told me I was insane, and my mother often says that if one gets out they're becoming acquainted with the shoe. (In her defense, she's got a roach phobia)


I used to want a tarantula, gecko, and a snake.  My mom did whatever she could to change my mind.  

Now I want a macaw or other big parrots. My mom just looks at me like I'm crazy.  (She doesn't like parrots.) I guess I'll just have to stick with the little canaries and fish for now. 😌


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

FishandBirdLover said:


> I used to want a tarantula, gecko, and a snake.  My mom did whatever she could to change my mind.
> 
> Now I want a macaw or other big parrots. My mom just looks at me like I'm crazy.  (She doesn't like parrots.) I guess I'll just have to stick with the little canaries and fish for now. 😌


Oh same!! LOL

Macaws are really cute, they'd need a lot of space wouldn't they though??

One day we can each have our own personal zoo of all the creatures our parents said no to


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Eridanus said:


> Oh same!! LOL
> 
> Macaws are really cute, they'd need a lot of space wouldn't they though??
> 
> One day we can each have our own personal zoo of all the creatures our parents said no to


Yup! Snakes, geckos, axolotls, macaws, quaker parrots, crabs, and a lot of other animals are going into my zoo! lol


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

FishandBirdLover said:


> Yup! Snakes, geckos, axolotls, macaws, quaker parrots, crabs, and a lot of other animals are going into my zoo! lol


Oh same here!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Update:

What's harder than getting a cockroach off of her favourite (and only) hiding spot?
Nothing. Least nothing you can convince me of LOL

Added wood, hygrometer and thermometer, and set up the heating lamp. 

I probably won't have anything new to add for a few days. Need to browse eBay for a few things (local pet stores don't have much here).


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Wow they're so cuuute!! Looking forward for the updates!


Eridanus said:


> One day we can each have our own personal zoo of all the creatures our parents said no to


I really hope so! A dog, two cats, 10 bettas, 5 goldfishes, some puffers, some cichlids, a lizard, and a cockatiel!! lol


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

betta4ever! said:


> Wow they're so cuuute!! Looking forward for the updates!


Thanks!! 



betta4ever! said:


> I really hope so! A dog, two cats, 10 bettas, 5 goldfishes, some puffers, some cichlids, a lizard, and a cockatiel!! lol


That's definitely a zoo!! 
Like, what's the point of becoming an adult if we can't keep the unique critters?


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Update: 

Finally got the heat lamp set up! Didn't realize I needed the stand, but it made the top mesh too hot to have it resting right on top. 
Just got it today! 

I have ordered both leaf litter and live sphagnum moss, hopefully those'll be here soon! 

Anyways, here's the enclosure with the lamp going! Supposed to have a few more quite chilly days, hopefully it's of some help to them. Our heater isn't the best lol


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Another, and final, update! 

The live sphagnum moss and leaf litter ended up arriving together. 

But here's their cage! Its now fully done and I will bother them no more with new items. Hope they like it though, one of the ladies decided to be snoopy and stick her head out of the log and see what I was doing. 
I then annoyed her and booped her antennae.. Then she hid again LOL 

But here's what it looks like now! 









Thanks guys for going on this journey with us!


----------

